
Mailhero: Use an infinite number of private mail addresses to stop getting spam - trickster_
https://mailhero.io
======
herbst
Great idea! I used [http://mailfish.de/](http://mailfish.de/) for this for
years until they had to close (make sure everything is somehow covered from
law perspective)

~~~
trickster_
Thanks! Feel free to try it out. :)

Uhm, what happened to mailfish? My minimal knowledge of the German language
tells me that it wasn't something good...

~~~
herbst
Not sure if they ever did a more detailed statement than what is written on
the page. But they say they had to shutdown because too many people were doing
illegal things with their service, especially fraud is mentioned.

It is probably a non issue for you tho, i dont know if any other country would
blame the provider for what the users do. Germany has rather random internet
laws.

~~~
trickster_
Is the Google Translate just about right?

"Since we have multiple requests from police services, for fraud, we get to
provide this service until further notice a

Too bad the Machne people use such a service for illegal transactions."

~~~
herbst
Oh god, the other way around usually works way better.

Thats about it, but here you go:

"Since we had multiple requests from police services, for fraud, we stop
providing this service.

Too bad that some people use such a service for illegal transactions."

